

Ask HN: How to build a Hacker-News-like website using Wordpress? - grainfire

Hello HN,<p>I want to make a website similar to Hacker news format using wordpress (or any other CMS). I am still learning html, css, js and php, so really would like to take some advice on where to start and what available technology to use.<p>The main feature of the website is similar to HN: users can submit news on front-end. Others can comment and vote. There is also blog function which I think most CMS can do well.<p>Thanks! 
Derek
======
xSwag
The HN "basic" source code is available online[1] or if you're looking for
something modern, try Telescope which is built in Node and the Meteor
framework[2]. There is also a demo available[3] Or you could try forking the
Reddit source code[4] and setting it up, but im not sure if you'll need
multiple subreddits functionality.

[1]<https://github.com/wting/hackernews>

[2]<http://telesc.pe/>

[3]<http://demo.telesc.pe/>

[4]<https://github.com/reddit/reddit>

~~~
grainfire
Thanks, Telescope looks really good. Will try this one first to see if I can
get something done

------
justhw
There are tons of themes and plugins out there that you can download and learn
from [1]. But, you can actually make any raw wordpress theme work as far as
submissions and comments are concerned, but it gets complex at the voting
part. You'd have to make tables in mysql to track the votes for each article
and user and comments etc... I suggest you download a free theme or plugin and
observe.

1= <http://www.premiumwp.com/tag/social-voting-wordpress-theme/> It hink this
is paid and I'm Not affiliated!

------
glitch273
Wordpress is really only good if your building a simple blog or info site. It
would be very difficult to add in the amount of customization you would need
to create a HN clone in Wordpress.

I would advise you look into something like Django or Rails which is a better
fit for sites which need custom functionality.

------
krapp
You might be better off starting from scratch with a framework in the language
of your choice. Django (python) and Rails (ruby) have already been mentioned
but of course PHP has plenty to choose from. Maybe Laravel?

